# Need your help everyone!



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 25 gallon high that was set up for a year now. There used to be 50 watts of regular fluorescent lighting. I just installed a 100 watt Metal Halide light 50 minutes ago. There are only a few plants. My fish list is: Large Angel fish, 1 Leopard Cory, and 3 Guppies. Will these fish be fine in my 25 gallon high? Here is the stock list:
1 Large Angelfish (already have)
3 lepord cory catfish (only have 1)
3 Praecox Rainbow 
2 Otocinclus Catfish 
3 Marble Hatchet OR 3 Marthae Silver Hatchet

The tank is going to be a heavily planted tank soon.(going to add more plants) Here are a few pictures I took 50 minutes ago of the tank. Sorry about the cloudiness, I was moving a few things around.

















I know, I know, I need more plants. lol I am also going to put a black background.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Lose the Angel that tank isn't going to last forever. Now if you plan in the next couple of months to go to a bigger tank I could see it but full grown angels are huge and won't have any space to swim.

Also with 100 watts of MH I hope you have pressurized CO2 and a perfect fert regime lined up.

Craig


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you need to raise that light 12"to18" maybe even a little more. Yes you need more plants to outcompete the alge. You diddnt mention Co2 and I dont see any. Do you have a pressurized system? I wouldnt even think about using that light without good CO2 and a tank full of plants with full estimative index fet dosing. Even with all that you need to be confident that you have the knowledge to keep everything under controll. Get some fast growing plants get co2 in that tank asap and start with a short photoperiod. Thats all I can help


----------



## hale4david (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you have a lid on the tank? Hatchetfish are notorious for jumping out of tanks. They also like some sort of floating plants to hide under. Just a couple things to keep in mind about the hatchetfish


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

What are your equipment specs (heater, CO2, filtration, substrate, etc)?
What plants are you using? 

You should try getting your hands on some stones and/or some nice driftwood! Check your LFS to see what they've got. If it's over-priced (which is typical of a LFS) visit the swap n shop on this site and either find somebody selling some rock/driftwood or set up a "WTB thread" to see if anybody will sell some hardscaping materials. I'm sure that others can fill you in on the other stuff, but your tank needs some hardscaping. Other than that, you're going to have a pretty nice planted tank! 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

With that much light and without pressurized c02(at 30 ppm) and fertilization, you are courting algae. You can avert the inevitable and buy your self time by adding some fast growing stem plants and floating plants(at least to cover 25 % of the tank's surface). But my guess is that any benefit will be temporary and it will not be long before algae rears its ugly head. And believe me when I tell you, it is a lot easier to do things to prevent algae than to spend numerous months battling it if you get it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> With that much light and without pressurized c02(at 30 ppm) and fertilization, you are courting algae. You can avert the inevitable and buy your self time by adding some fast growing stem plants and floating plants(at least to cover 25 % of the tank's surface). But my guess is that any benefit will be temporary and it will not be long before algae rears its ugly head. And believe me when I tell you, it is a lot easier to do things to prevent algae than to spend numerous months battling it if you get it.


Agreed, I only see a powerhead in the tank what other filtration do you have.

I did this much lighting in a 20H but was running 50 ppm+ of CO2 via mazzaei injection. Also doing a full EI routine, but if I missed more than a day the tank went to hell.

Craig


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, I'll get rid of the angel. Nope, I don't have a pressurized CO2 system. Just a DIY CO2.(2 liter soda bottle with sugar, yeast, and water. Here are the plants I currently have:
Anubias barteri
Anubias nana(little bit)
Cryptocoryne beckettii or Pygmy crypt
baby Java fern
some Giant Hygro or Compact Hygro
a little bit of Dwarf Sag
Cabbage plant
Frog bit

I think that's it for plants. For substrate, I have some gravel. Not plant substrate tho.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

For filtration, I just have a powerhead. lol No heater. Don't really need one.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

First all those plants would do fine in low light.

Also you really should get a filter, Canister is going to be best.

Also plan on atleast 4 or more DIY CO2 bottles to keep even close to an approximate CO2 in that tank with that much light.

Craig


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

If you want I can send you some Riccia next week for like $10 shipped and you can just float that on top of your tank. That may prolong the inevitable for a little while.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree algae, here we come! The filter will also provide a conduit for nutrifying bacteria to colonize and water to pass through. You have 5 wpg of MH light!!! TONS!!! No plants, no CO2, no filtration!:icon_eek: I would turn the lights off until I had everything in place...


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> First all those plants would do fine in low light.
> 
> Also you really should get a filter, Canister is going to be best.
> 
> ...


yeah I know.

What should be in the canister filter? Rock, filter pads?? I have reef tanks(dominated SPS/LPS reef) and I use chaeto, live rock, sand, and skimmer as my filtration.

Ok.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

coolnick said:


> If you want I can send you some Riccia next week for like $10 shipped and you can just float that on top of your tank. That may prolong the inevitable for a little while.


That would be really nice.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I agree algae, here we come! The filter will also provide a conduit for nutrifying bacteria to colonize and water to pass through. You have 5 wpg of MH light!!! TONS!!! No plants, no CO2, no filtration!:icon_eek: I would turn the lights off until I had everything in place...


lol Its actually 4 watts per gallon. :red_mouth Also, I just installed the MH light because it was just sitting there doing nothing, just thought I'd put it to use. lol I'm not going to turn on the lights yet. Might for like 30 min, but that's it.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chuukus said:


> I think you need to raise that light 12"to18" maybe even a little more.


The light is 4 inches away from the water surface. I can't really put it any higher. lol


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> First all those plants would do fine in low light.
> 
> Also you really should get a filter, Canister is going to be best.
> 
> ...


This is excellent advise and seriously worth following. Besides doing that, and planting densely, I would cut the photoperiod or light duration to 6 hours tops and even split. On for 3 hours off for 1 hour and on for 3 hours again. If you need to increase light duration do it very slowly, say by 30 minutes a week, but monitor closely as it does not take much to go over with that much intensity and ignite algae.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Can I make my own canister filter from a 5 gallon bucket and use a 450 GPH pump? Also, what should I have in the canister filter? Filter pads, rock, ect??


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> lol Its actually 4 watts per gallon. :red_mouth Also, I just installed the MH light because it was just sitting there doing nothing, just thought I'd put it to use. lol I'm not going to turn on the lights yet. Might for like 30 min, but that's it.


My bad... I thought it was a 20 gallon. Still doesn't give me a lot of ease... You are getting great suggestions. People are so smart here!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> My bad... I thought it was a 20 gallon. Still doesn't give me a lot of ease... You are getting great suggestions. People are so smart here!


lol Yeah. But can someone answer the canister question please?


-Thanks!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

What kind of water should I use for water changes?? I have a RO/DI unit for my reef tank. So, which water should I use? RO water(000-001 ppm), RO/DI water(000 ppm.), or Tap water(094-096 ppm)?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will this canister filter work?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/82650-diy-canister-filter-your-thoughts.html#post790394


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> With that much light and without pressurized c02(at 30 ppm) and fertilization, you are courting algae.


Will this CO2 system work for the tank?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15527&pcatid=15527


----------



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

those co2 cans look like they would last about a week.... tops
and yeah a canister is a canister is a canister


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

TheRac25 said:


> those co2 cans look like they would last about a week.... tops
> and yeah a canister is a canister is a canister


The Green NRG Advanced System would only last about a week???


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

My recommendation is go pressurized c02 with the biggest tank and best regulator you can afford - it will be expensive in the short term but will save you money and headaches in the long run.

Now, while you are trying to decide, another thing that you can do that will help temporarily keep algae at bay is to use Seachem Excel and dose double the dosage(this is safe for most fish at this dose but do not go over). It will be a trade off as some plants like riccia and vals may melt if you get those plants and use Excel, but that is better than having to deal with lots of algae. 

Here is information on the product. It should not be too expensive over the long turn if you are using it on a 25 gallon. You can also stop using it or use less once you have pressurized c02 running.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/FlourishExcel.html


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Will this CO2 system work for the tank?
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15527&pcatid=15527


 I wouldnt buy that system personally, I bought a SuMo reg and a 10# tank. I suggest you look at Sumo or Green Leaf Aquariums they are both top of the line regs. 

Coral Keeper do you have a Calcium reactor with CO2 tank running for your reef tank. If you do you could use that one. Or if you dont and you buy a Pressurized system there you go you can inject CO2 into your planted tank and run the calcuim reactor off the same tank. 

thats your call, Why cant you hang that mh pendant higher?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> My recommendation is go pressurized c02 with the biggest tank and best regulator you can afford - it will be expensive in the short term but will save you money and headaches in the long run.
> 
> Now, while you are trying to decide, another thing that you can do that will help temporarily keep algae at bay is to use Seachem Excel and dose double the dosage(this is safe for most fish at this dose but do not go over). It will be a trade off as some plants like riccia and vals may melt if you get those plants and use Excel, but that is better than having to deal with lots of algae.
> 
> ...


I can't afford those huge pressurized CO2 systems that cost around $300 because I'm a kid. lol I'm just not going to turn on the light till I have a pressurized CO2 system than adding a ton of that stuff.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chuukus said:


> I wouldnt buy that system personally, I bought a SuMo reg and a 10# tank. I suggest you look at Sumo or Green Leaf Aquariums they are both top of the line regs.
> 
> Coral Keeper do you have a Calcium reactor with CO2 tank running for your reef tank. If you do you could use that one. Or if you dont and you buy a Pressurized system there you go you can inject CO2 into your planted tank and run the calcuim reactor off the same tank.
> 
> thats your call, Why cant you hang that mh pendant higher?


Why wouldn't you buy that system? I checked those sites and I just don't have $300 for one of the large pressurized CO2 systems. I can probably spend about $130 max. Are there any good pressurized CO2 systems for about $130?

Nope, don't have a calcium reactor, I dose with 2 part solutions. The tank is a 28 gallon HQI Nano-Cube that is SPS/LPS dominated. Got a 150 watt HQI MH over the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chuukus said:


> Why cant you hang that mh pendant higher?


Because Its already bolted into the stand and its already cut, so I can really make it higher. Just wondering, why should I raise the MH light? Because of the heat? Or the intensity of the light?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow.



Coral Keeper said:


> The Green NRG Advanced System would only last about a week???


Correct. At the CO2 levels you need, it wouldn't last long at all.



Coral Keeper said:


> I can't afford those huge pressurized CO2 systems that cost around $300 because I'm a kid. lol I'm just not going to turn on the light till I have a pressurized CO2 system than adding a ton of that stuff.


Good idea. 



Coral Keeper said:


> Why wouldn't you buy that system? I checked those sites and I just don't have $300 for one of the large pressurized CO2 systems. I can probably spend about $130 max. Are there any good pressurized CO2 systems for about $130?
> 
> Nope, don't have a calcium reactor, I dose with 2 part solutions. The tank is a 28 gallon HQI Nano-Cube that is SPS/LPS dominated. Got a 150 watt HQI MH over the tank.


Yes, find a deal on a regulator on the forums. I recall a regulator being sold for ~$35-ish on the Swap n Shop. CO2 tank for $60-80 plus a $20 refill and you're in business. Doesn't your 28g HQI NC run hot? I hated mine.



Coral Keeper said:


> Because Its already bolted into the stand and its already cut, so I can really make it higher. Just wondering, why should I raise the MH light? Because of the heat? Or the intensity of the light?


Intensity.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

epicfish is right look in the swap n shop if you cant find anything there here is an option
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...premium_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml buy a needle valve and a tank. when you can afford it add a solenoid. I dont wanna see you buy a junk regulator because its just a waste of money IMO. If you have any questions on how to put a regulator together so it can be used on your aquarium just send me a pm.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I just noticed that your in the Sacramento area as well! I live in West Sacramento.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool. South Sacramento here. 

You need a regulator designed for "regular" sized cylinders. These regulators have CGA-320 fittings versus paintball fittings.

Basically you need a CO2 cylinder, regulator, check valve, and diffusion method...and some CO2 tubing. The check valve and tubing shouldn't cost you more than $10. The diffusion method is your choice. If you end up getting a canister filter, you can make a DIY PVC reactor for less than $20. Or you can just stick the tubing into the intake of your filter or powerhead you have now and it'll work well enough I bet.

With that intensity, it could burn plants...or turn you into an algae farmer.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> I can't afford those huge pressurized CO2 systems that cost around $300 because I'm a kid. lol I'm just not going to turn on the light till I have a pressurized CO2 system than adding a ton of that stuff.


I understand... but if you don't turn the light on at all, your plants could suffer. Just turn the lights on with a split photoperiod 3 hours on 2 hours off and 3 hours on(or just 3-4 hours if you are really worried), heavily plant the tank with 25% floaters and some fast growing stem plants, leave the c02 going and if you can try and add another bottle at least, and dose Seachem Excel at 2x dosage. Algae eaters like some Amano Shrimp can also help but I don't know how compatible they would be with your fish. If you had a cover, I would also suggest nerite snails, but they will escape in your case. Algae eaters in your case will help with any residual algae that forms before it gets out of hand. If you do these things, it shouldn't break the bank and should help lots. At the very least it may buy you some more time until you can find an affordable pressurized c02 system. 

Good luck.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't think anybody answered your filter question. You can DIY one yourself or get an eheim 2215 or a Rena (2215 equivalent someone chime in here). 


My personal vote would be for the eheim classic


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I vote for eheim also i made the mistake of buy other brands and theres not much better than eheim classics pricewise. I have built diy cans and you tie up money and lots of time into these things but they will never work as good as an eheim classic.

My advise is just be patient and save money buy the things you want as you go. All the things you want are worth waiting for.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I already have a 5 gallon bucket and a 450 gph pump laying around. Might as well put em to good use.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Cool. South Sacramento here.
> 
> You need a regulator designed for "regular" sized cylinders. These regulators have CGA-320 fittings versus paintball fittings.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Ok.

Can I use a wooden air stone for diffusion? What kind of check valve should I get? There are a lot of different kinds.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I understand... but if you don't turn the light on at all, your plants could suffer. Just turn the lights on with a split photoperiod 3 hours on 2 hours off and 3 hours on(or just 3-4 hours if you are really worried), heavily plant the tank with 25% floaters and some fast growing stem plants, leave the c02 going and if you can try and add another bottle at least, and dose Seachem Excel at 2x dosage. Algae eaters like some Amano Shrimp can also help but I don't know how compatible they would be with your fish. If you had a cover, I would also suggest nerite snails, but they will escape in your case. Algae eaters in your case will help with any residual algae that forms before it gets out of hand. If you do these things, it shouldn't break the bank and should help lots. At the very least it may buy you some more time until you can find an affordable pressurized c02 system.
> 
> Good luck.


I'll just put my old lights back on for now. Don't want to risk algae growth cuz everyone scared me with it. LOL


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will one of these work as a CO2 tank? Or is it way too small? Its empty BTW.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a propane tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> That's a propane tank.


Its empty. It wont work?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Coral Keeper said:


> Its empty. It wont work?


No.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> No.


Ok. Umm.. do you have any CO2 tanks/equipment laying around at your house that I can buy? lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

How big of a CO2 tank should I get?

Sorry about all the questions! I'm a high tech newby.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont know if you can find one but where i live theres a few places that refurbish old fire extinguishers into new co2 tanks. Get out the yellow pages and look for places that fill Co2 tanks you probably want a 5lb tank or a 10lb. I bought a nice shiny aluminum 10lb just hydro tested full for $59.99 Look under gases in the yellow pages.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chuukus said:


> I dont know if you can find one but where i live theres a few places that refurbish old fire extinguishers into new co2 tanks. Get out the yellow pages and look for places that fill Co2 tanks you probably want a 5lb tank or a 10lb. I bought a nice shiny aluminum 10lb just hydro tested full for $59.99 Look under gases in the yellow pages.


10 lb for $59.99!?! Nice! How much does it cost to refill a 10 lb and how long does it last?


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

You are in for a head full of learning with the GREAT people at TPT. 
for a high tech newby

first with the question of *how long will the 10lbs of co2 will last* depends on 
a few things 

Your KH level from your tap
higher KH the more your controller will cycle keeping the correct PH.
(avoid a crash get a PH controller.)

Substrate will also raise or lower the PH level.
corel shells types have some of the highest buffers 

Aquasoil has the lowest buffering properties
many others fall somewhere between these.

Type of filter used IE:canisters use less CO2 than HOB(surface water movement)

Fast or slow growing plants


*RO- RO/DI- tap
*
only if you need RO for a reason 

1- poor tap water quality 
2- To control your KH level
3- for soft water fish/invert/plants

no real need to use the DI side 

best just to use the tap and maybe some RO to help lower KH.



I would also get a foam filter under that power head.
this will stop fish and plants from getting sucked up and clogging you power head.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Buckeye_Robert said:


> You are in for a head full of learning with the GREAT people at TPT.
> for a high tech newby
> 
> first with the question of *how long will the 10lbs of co2 will last* depends on
> ...


Ok. Thanks for the info!! So, I should use 50% RO water and 50% tap water? Or 25% RO water and 75% tap water? My tap water is 094 ppm. Also, can you give me an estimate on how long the 10lb CO2 tank should last? How much does it cost to refill a 10lb tank?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Buckeye_Robert said:


> I would also get a foam filter under that power head.


Will do.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

That is almost perfect for most types 
94ppm =5.264dKH 
you have a great amount of KH already in your water.
you should *use only tap water*. 
that you have conditioned with Prime or good types of conditioners.

http://www.saltyzoo.com/SaltyCalcs/AlkConv.php

here a good link to get a basic start to using CO2 system.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdOFCatSPKo


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, I'll use only tap water then.  I just checked my pH with a Milwaukee pH 600 monitor and it was 7.9-8.0. Is that a good lvl?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Buckeye_Robert said:


> That is almost perfect for most types
> 94ppm =5.264dKH
> you have a great amount of KH already in your water.
> you should *use only tap water*.
> ...


Do I have to condition the tap water with prime and stuff like that? Can I just leave it in a bucket with a powerhead for a few days?


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

is that from your tank or fresh tap water?
freash tap water will be higher than your tank water in most cases


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

chlorine will settle out in 24 hrs ( in sunlight even faster)
but Chloramine will not, you will need to use a water conditioner
if your city uses the second type.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Buckeye_Robert said:


> is that from your tank or fresh tap water?
> freash tap water will be higher than your tank water in most cases


My tank.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

this is a great site to help you find your co2 level using two knows
one your ppm of 94
you PH 8.0
this gives you a co2 tank level of 1.45ish ppm



http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

for the ultimate in explanation of all things aquarium explained WWW.barrreport.com
this will answer in VERY detailed articles
good luck Robert


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Whoa!! Don't worry about the pH. It won't crash. As long as you are lowering the pH with CO2 and nothing else, the fish and plants are not affected by low pH, even if it goes as low as possible from CO2, which is somewhere around 4.5-5.0. A pH controller will prevent the end of tank dump problem that at least Milwaukee regulators experience, but that is not a problem with pH, but with too much CO2 suffocating the fish.

There is no reason to raise the KH either. Plants do very well with even a KH of 1, and only fish that must have hard water would notice low KH. If you grow vals and really enjoy them, you might want to keep the KH a bit higher than minimum, because vals use carbonates as a source of carbon. With a tank full of vals you would probably want to dose some bicarbonate of soda once a week. Other than that just don't bother with KH.

Measuring how much CO2 is in the water, and doing it accurately, requires spending about $2000 for a highly specialized CO2 probe. But, we can use a drop checker and get acceptable accuracy, as long as we accept that the drop checker only gets us close to the level of CO2 we need. Once the drop checker says we have enough, we need to slowly adjust the bubble rate of CO2 until the plants are pearling and the fish are not showing distress from the CO2.

For now, just getting a pressurized CO2 system, a good CO2 diffuser or reactor, and getting them set up right should be the priority.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info everyone!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will this regulator work?
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...premium_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

yes that reg will work. You need a bubble counter, brass checkvalve, needle valve, co2 restiant tubing and a diffusor.

You need to look at a reg thats set up for a planted tank get all the things i listed and put it together the same way. I saw a video somewhere that Orlando Green Leaf Aquariums made for newbies on how to set up a pressurized co2 system. Find that video watch it until you understand everything.


----------



## hale4david (Aug 6, 2008)

This link may help, the link to the video is on it somewhere too I think.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Will this glass diffuser work? I can get one for $7. Heres the link. Please answer fast! Only 3 hours left till it ends! Will it work for my 25 gall?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nano-CO2-diffuser-Live-Aquarium-Plant-Regulator-Tank_W0QQitemZ250373433833QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250373433833&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Reef-Fanati...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I have herd mixed result from people that bought those cheap diffusors so i cant help. I reccomend rinox diffusor from GLA. That reg doesnt look bad you cant go wrong for that price Id say pick it up.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chuukus said:


> I have herd mixed result from people that bought those cheap diffusors so i cant help. I reccomend rinox diffusor from GLA. That reg doesnt look bad you cant go wrong for that price Id say pick it up.


reg mean regulator right?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I found a site where I can buy a Aluminum Co2 Cylinders (new)(5 lbs)(empty) for *$49.99*! Is that a good deal? There is also a Aluminum Co2 Cylinders (new)(10 lbs)(empty) for *$69.99*. Here is the link.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=T


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/82812-my-diy-canister-filter.html


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Right now, you might want to get some floaters, such as salvinia or rrf, in there to cut the light down. CO2 is going to be a must as well, as you have been researching.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Right now, you might want to get some floaters, such as salvinia or rrf, in there to cut the light down. CO2 is going to be a must as well, as you have been researching.


Ok. The light is only on 1 hour a day right now. Should I cut it down to 30 min till I get the pressurized CO2 system or is 1 hour fine?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Ok. The light is only on 1 hour a day right now. Should I cut it down to 30 min till I get the pressurized CO2 system or is 1 hour fine?


wow, that's a very low photo period. I have no Idea on that one.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Is a Clippard Solenoid necessary for a pressurized CO2 system? What does it do?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> Is a Clippard Solenoid necessary for a pressurized CO2 system? What does it do?


Ah, nvm. Found out what it does. Here's a quote.


"This little electronic device, which is usually purchased with and is attached to the regulator acts as a gate to turn the CO2 on and off electrically. If you were to plug the solenoid into an outlet, you will have CO2 flowing 24/7. Another way is to have the solenoid plugged into a timer that will turn on the CO2 before lights on, and off before the lights. You can also plug the solenoid into a pH controller, for more control."


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I bought a CO2 Drop Checker off of ebay for $8.50 shipped. Its going to come in 7-10 days. Can't wait! I'm almost finished building the DIY Canister filter and I found a complete pressurized CO2 system for a great price.(The seller hasn't contacted me in 2 days, so we'll see.)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey mate,

As everyone has said, way too much light, at least for a beginner to planted tanks. 
Put the 50w florescent back on there for now. 
1hr photoperiod w/100MH is pretty silly.
Once the CO2 system is set up, *and* you've got a handle on using fertilizers *and* you have a lot more plants, *then* you can *think* about using 100w HQI, but it is still probably a bad idea.

Too much light and not enough co2 is like phosphates and nitrates in a reef tank...nothing but headaches and problems.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> As everyone has said, way too much light, at least for a beginner to planted tanks.
> Put the 50w florescent back on there for now.
> ...


I'm not new to planted, have had a low tech heavily planted tank for about 2 years. But I am new to high tech.  Its not HQI, its a single ended Metal Halide. 

Alright, thanks for the help! Well, since I have the MH over the tank, I might as well try it out.  :tongue:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the CO2 Drop Checker! Wooohooo! Here are a few pictures. All I need to get now is 4dKH water that I'll be getting from Hoppy.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, the 100 watt Metal Halide doesn't work anymore because something is wrong with the ballast. So, I'm going to be getting a 175 watt Metal Halide system today!


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

poor angelfish all by it self... hmm... do u have a tank cover? Hatchetfish love to jump... and with no cover ur in trouble.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

azndragoon402 said:


> poor angelfish all by it self... hmm... do u have a tank cover? Hatchetfish love to jump... and with no cover ur in trouble.


Its an open top. I might not get any hatchet fish cuz I don't really like the look of a cover.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm making a reflector for the 175 watt Metal Halide right now. Will have pictures later on today.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Coral Keeper said:


> I'm making a reflector for the 175 watt Metal Halide right now. Will have pictures later on today.


You are going to have a very nice algae factory.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> You are going to have a very nice algae factory.  GOOD LUCK!


My thoughts exactly! But for the OP's sake I hope I am wrong. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Homer_Simpson said:


> My thoughts exactly! But for the OP's sake I hope I am wrong.


Homer - 

I feel very confident that the OP will not have any problems growing just about every algae known to mankind.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Homer -
> 
> I feel very confident that the OP will not have any problems growing just about every algae known to mankind.


But if he does succeed and there is no algae, we both will have to eat crow, lol. And as skeptical as I am that that will happen, I have witnessed things in this hobby over time that have literally baffled and confused me.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL Thanks for the confidence! :biggrin:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm honestly a bit confused as to why you'd go from a 100W MH that most everyone told you was too much to a 175 instead of cutting down to a 75 and saving yourself some money, and headache. It's not a reef, and more isn't always better.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

jargonchipmunk said:


> I'm honestly a bit confused as to why you'd go from a 100W MH that most everyone told you was too much to a 175 instead of cutting down to a 75 and saving yourself some money, and headache. It's not a reef, and more isn't always better.


My 100 watt Metal Halide broke down. Have no idea why. So, I found a local selling a 175 watt Metal Halide system and asked if he wanted to trade for a few coral frags and he said sure. So we traded. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of the reflector that I'm making for the 175 watt Metal Halide. Its 24 inches long and 21 inches wide. The first picture is without primer and the second picture is with primer.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of the socket that I got today.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The black paint is dry. I installed the socket into the reflector and the hanging wires. All I need to do now is get 2 hooks and screw them into the ceiling and wire up the socket to the ballast then I'm done! Woot! Will have pictures soon.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I installed the MH light!!  Will post pictures in a bit.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the finished super cheap/ghetto reflector!  It only cost me $1.50 to make the reflector.  Found that large piece of metal(free), already had the paint(free), already had screws/bolts(free), Already had the wire to hang the reflector(free), and hooks into the ceiling ($1.50). I might close up the sides. Tell me what you think!
















Bulb turned on.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see the algae growth.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

craigthor said:


> can't wait to see the algae growth.


lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I made 2 DIY CO2 bottles and hooked them up and they were putting out about 3-5 bubbles per second. My CO2 Drop Checker turned yellow from blue in a few hours. :icon_surp (blue = too little CO2, green = perfect amount of CO2, yellow = way too much CO2) My angelfish looked like it was drunk yesterday, so I unhooked the CO2, today the angelfish is not looking good at all. So, that means that there is too little oxygen in the water and too much carbon dioxide(CO2), so I hooked up a air pump and am now blowing regular air into the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's some high co2 output. Didn't you live in Florida before? I just noticed that you're in CA.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> That's some high co2 output. Didn't you live in Florida before? I just noticed that you're in CA.


Yeah. Nope, never been or lived in Florida. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

My angelfish died. :icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry: Raised it since it was smaller than a quarter. It is 7.5 inches high now. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that I took 20 minutes ago. Tell me what you think!
















































The DIY CO2.








T connector.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would put a bubble counter/ gas seperator in line with that DIY CO2.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I would put a bubble counter/ gas seperator in line with that DIY CO2.


I already can count the bubbles.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

but you can't stop the DIY mixture from making it to the tank. the main point of using a gas seperator. 

Craig


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> but you can't stop the DIY mixture from making it to the tank. the main point of using a gas seperator.
> 
> Craig


Oh, gotcha.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a video of the tank that I took yesterday. Tell me what you think!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvSP5gY1ay0&feature=channel_page


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Coral Keeper said:


> Here is a video of the tank that I took yesterday. Tell me what you think!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvSP5gY1ay0&feature=channel_page


Needs stronger dialog, and tighten up the plot a bit:eek5:


----------



## beaucon (Feb 4, 2005)

Here is an idea. Let me know what you think. The cheapest solution is to move the light. Since light falls off logarithmically, you can make a big difference by moving it back some. If you know you have 4 watts per gallon on it now, I think you could lay a piece of card board over your tank. Use your camera to set the exposure for a normal photo of the cardboard. Then back the light up until your light meter says to open up one more f stop, or it might tell you to increase you shutter speed one increment, like from 1/500th to 1/250th of a second. Either way you will then know that you have exactly half as much light on your tank as before. In a deep tank like that you can can likely get by with DIY CO2 at 2WPG.


----------



## wuhungsix (Feb 7, 2009)

how many watts per gallon do you have? Why not go to the local Walmart and get a cheap over the tank light and pop in some florescent bulbs you can find in the fish isle. My low tech 20 gal runs on this at 1.5 WPG and has no Co2.
Seems like you dead angel fish might be a wake up call to slow down and do it right. Ditch the MH save some money and take the advice everyone here had provided you. BTW the search feature on any forum is a great feature for research.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The tank has 7 watts per gallon of Metal Halide. That tank has been set up for about 1.5 years and I've had that angelfish for that long as well. I got the angelfish since it was smaller than a quarter. It died because the CO2 lvls got wayyyy too high from the DIY CO2 bottles...


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

wuhungsix said:


> Seems like you dead angel fish might be a wake up call to slow down and do it right.


Slow down?? All I added was 2 bottles of DIY CO2....


----------

